# Save time cleaning the tt



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Every Saturday morning I waste too much time cleaning the TT so was looking at time saving procedures. Where I work is opposite a 'special' school. Now I just give 2 of the kids a lift home every Friday night, that's 5 minutes saved cleaning the inside of the windows.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Joke ? :? :? 
Hoggy


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's in the joke section, if Frankie Boyle said it plenty would laugh... Cruel but funny!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Not funny to me, in fact slobber all over my windows, even less funny!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Agree with others :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:x


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)




----------

